# 1st ride in Cleveland $20 cash tip



## chadlee (Sep 27, 2018)

Newb here. 1st ride as an Uber for 3 minutes and got a $20 cash tip. Nice start, don’t really expect to see that often.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

chadlee said:


> Newb here. 1st ride as an Uber for 3 minutes and got a $20 cash tip. Nice start, don't really expect to see that often.


By "that often" you mean maybe never?


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

It's been a few thousand rides since I have seen one of those.


----------



## Grand Lake (Feb 27, 2018)

Retire immediately. It's all downhill from here.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

$20's are awesome! I've had plenty and I'm delighted each time it happens. Never gets old. $5-10 meh. The hundo still eludes but I predict conniptions when it happens!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Grand Lake . . .
^^^^^^^
Hes Right You know

Its All Stick and No Carrot from here on Out . . .


----------

